# Royal Basmati rice costco



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yesterday I got a 20 pound bag of Royal Basmati rice. It didn't say if it was white or brown. It ended up being white. My question is how much more would I benefit if I go with brown over white. I already put chicken vegetables in shrimp into rice. There is less fat on the white one. Im debating if I should throw the bag away. Btw im doing a lean bulk so I would be eating a decent amount of it.


----------



## shearerr (Aug 30, 2012)

lean bulk=brown rice as long as you are not an ectomorph who often can eat literally everything  

here i will past good answer which expplains the difference between white and brown rice



> Brown rice and white rice  have similar amounts of calories[citation needed],  carbohydrates[citation needed], fat and protein. The difference between  the two lies in processing and nutritional content. If the outermost  layer of a grain of rice (the husk) is removed, the result is brown  rice. If the bran layer underneath are removed, the result is white  rice. Several vitamins and dietary minerals are lost in this removal and  the subsequent polishing process. A part of these missing nutrients,  such as B1, B3, and iron are sometimes added back into the white rice  making it "enriched", as food suppliers in the US are required to do by  the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). One mineral that is not added  back into white rice is magnesium; one cup (195 grams) of cooked long  grain brown rice contains 84 mg of magnesium while one cup of white rice  contains 19 mg.
> When the bran layer is removed to make white rice, the oil in the bran  is also removed. A recent study has shown that rice bran oil may help  lower LDL cholesterol.
> Among other key sources of nutrition lost are fatty acids and fiber.
> Besides this loss in nutrients, brown rice is also said to be not  constipating, unlike white rice. Although this effect also depends on  natural adaptation to the product by its users and whether or not the  rice has been washed prior to cooking, brown rice generally allows  better digestion.
> ...



So as far as I know longer digestion equals leaner bulking.


----------

